# My First Batch of Bath Bombs!!



## gbtreasures (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello, everyone!  I am so excited!!    I made my 1st batch of bath bombs this evening!  For citric acid, I used the Fruit Fresh which is a combo of ascorbic acid, citric acid, dextrose, & silicon dioxide.  I added corn starch, epson salt, baking soda, peppermint eo and lavender herb and my oils.  I didn't add any coloring bc I don't have any to use.  Food color would probably clump.  They are as big as baseballs!  They molded easier than I thought they would and I think (fingers crossed!) that they will harden up hopefully like a rock!   8)   If I can figure out how to do pics, I will post them.  I guess the real test will be if they FIZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 12, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you!  I'm realizing now I may need it.  My bombs have discolored. :cry:   One has cracked.   :cry:  :cry:   I'll wait another (2) days before attempting to use for final test.


----------



## Flynn (Dec 13, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 13, 2007)

They seem so easy.... but.....
I am just keeping an eye on my sorry lookin bath bombs.  They still smell very good, however, one cracked and I'm sure if they will fizz.  I tried one too soon (couldn't wait!) and it just sank to the bottom like a lead rock.  Very little fizz.  They weren't totally dry yet, so I hope that was why.  If not, then I'll simply try, try again!!   :cry:


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 30, 2007)

I am going to try these soon myself.  I haven't done all my homework yet, but now I am a wee bit intimidated.  lol. k


----------



## brian0523 (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't use Fruit Fresh, but if I were you, I would try using dry Citric Acid - that's what I use in my bombs and I don't have a problem.  

My only guess would be all the other ingredients in the Fruit Fresh is causing the problem for you....I dunno?

Try 1 part citric acid and 2 parts baking soda.  That's my basic recipe.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 6, 2008)

gbtreasures said:
			
		

> They seem so easy.... but.....
> I am just keeping an eye on my sorry lookin bath bombs.  They still smell very good, however, one cracked and I'm sure if they will fizz.  I tried one too soon (couldn't wait!) and it just sank to the bottom like a lead rock.  Very little fizz.  They weren't totally dry yet, so I hope that was why.  If not, then I'll simply try, try again!!   :cry:



Once the bath bomb has set up and gets hard, it is good to use. If it did not fizz much (even not being totally dry), chances are it won't.  They don't get better with age, the are not like soap. I even get tons of fizzing from the left over ingredients stuck to the side of the bowls I used to make them while I'm washing them up.  Invest in some citric acid.  I also use witch hazel to spritz the ingredients with while making them. You want your mixture wet enough to hold together but not too wet that the citric acid and baking soda get activated.   Once you get it down, there won't be anything stopping you. You will be a bath bomb making fiend.  Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I was just looking up a recipe to make bath bombs and it said not to use fruit fresh.  Even though it contains citric acid, it contains to much of the other ingredients to be really effective.

Good Luck....


----------



## gbtreasures (Jan 6, 2008)

Take it from me .. don't use Fruit Fresh! I should have posted the ugle pics.  My kids still talk about how bad they were.  (Imagine how I feel about that!) 
  
I have since (somewhat) redeemed myself by making a 2nd batch that turned out pretty good!    I used the ol' 1 part citric acid to 2 parts baking soda.  This time they all fizzed but half of them would not spin and turn in the water as they should.  Any ideas why not??   Thanks to everybody for being so caring.      I am now going to make my 3rd batch tonight.  I will post the pics as soon as I can  (no matter how they look!!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I made them a long while ago for my kiddies but can't remember where I placed my recipe so i went searching for another one online.

And i'm going to make more up in the next day or two using this recipe.

1 cup baking soda,
1/2 citric acid
1/2 cornstarch
1/3 cup epsom salt

2 1/2 tbs sunflower oil
2 1/4 tsp water or witch hazel
1/2 - 2 tsp Fragrance
1/4 tsp Borax




I didn't save the exact link (but they didn't post any picts anyways, LOL but I did copy and paste the directions and saved them.

Dry Ingredients:

1 cup baking soda
1/2 cup citric acid*
1/2 cup corn starch

Sieve dry ingredients until you get a nice smooth blend. (Optional: add 1/3 cup epsom salts or coarse sea salt after sieving. This is recommended if making bombs in a more humid area.)

Wet Ingredients:

2 1/2 Tbsp sunflower or other light oil (I use sweet almond oil, available at drug or health food stores)
3/4 Tbsp water (can substitute flower water, such as rosewater, or a combination of rosewater and glycerin)
1/2 to 2 teaspoons essential oils or fragrance oils (depends on strength of the oils)
1/4 tsp Vitamin E oil (optional, but recommended - an antioxidant which preserves the oils somewhat)
1/4 teaspoon borax (an emulsifier)
vegetable or other natural colourant (optional - a few drops of food colouring works well)

Combine all the wet ingredients and borax in a jar. Cover tightly and shake vigorously. Drizzle slowly onto the dry ingredients and blend thoroughly. It should not fizz while you are drizzling and mixing. If it does, slow down!

Pack tightly into moulds and slide out. They should release easily. Allow to dry at least overnight.

Mixing:

This mixture is very dry and crumbly and has to be packed in the moulds quite firmly to keep shape. If you add any other ingredients (such as herbs, epsom salts or dried flowers) you may need to add a bit more almond oil but try not to, because the mixture has to be quite dry. Too much oil makes the bombs soggy and makes a mess of your tub. I mix the liquids into the dry ingredients with my hands. That way I can feel if I need to add more oil. The mixture should just start to hold together when pressed in your hand, like slightly moist fine sand. Make sure it is well mixed.

Adding epsom salts adds a bit of shine to the bomb and also seems to make the fizzing action more vigorous. It also seems to shorten the drying time required. If you want to add coarse sea salts, I recommend breaking it up a bit with a mortar and pestle or in a blender. The grains should be about the same size as those of epsom salts.

Shaping:

This recipe makes about 4-60 mm round bombs. I use the clear plastic two-part Christmas ornament balls; you can also get an 80 mm ball (these incidentally are the same sizes as the Lush bombs). I find the 60 mm bombs are all you need for a nice bath, and I have a deep claw-foot tub. I have never needed to oil the moulds beforehand when using these plastic moulds as long as they are clean and dry.

I pack each side of the mould quickly, then throw some loose mixture on top and squish the halves together. (the mould needn't fit together completely; in fact it shouldn't, because then it is harder to get them apart). Don't twist the two halves, just push them straight together and smooth off any excess around the crease with your fingers. You can unmould them after a very few minutes onto a baking sheet.

Unmould one side at a time, taking the top half of the mould off first (you may need to tap the top gently once or twice), then turn the ball over and remove the other side. Avoid the temptation to *twist* the top of the mould, as this can easily split the bomb. If the bomb splits or crumbles, empty out the mould completely, crumble the mixture and start again. If the bombs crumble and won't keep shape, add a tiny bit more oil (1/4 tsp or less). If you have leftover mix you can either gather it in a jar or plastic spice bag, or put it in a smaller mould (I use half of a Christmas heart mould). The mixture shows detail very well; other people I have heard of people making smaller bombs by pressing them into candy moulds.

Sometimes the bombs crack a little around the seam after a day or so; just gently rub the crack with your (dry) fingers to smooth it. If you have a bomb split after drying you can still use it at home, use it as a demonstration, or crumble it up and use it as fizzing bath powder.

* Citric acid is sometimes available in drug stores but it's not cheap. If you think you might like to make a few, or if you have a friend who might want to try too, I suggest ordering a kilo or 5 kg pail from a reputable soapmaking supply house. Do not substitute ascorbic acid (vitamin C) as this makes the bombs discolour.

In regards to drying time, I let all of mine dry two or three days. I have heard it suggested that one could speed up this process by baking the bombs for two to three hours at very low heat (no higher than 200 degrees F), but I haven't found this necessary myself. I imagine this would make the whole house smell of them for days, which may not be your preference! However if you live in a humid location, you may need to try this.

Packing:

They look nice packed in cello bags or you could use spice bags such as are used at the bulk store. Tie with a pretty ribbon or nestle three in a small wicker basket for a nice gift.


----------



## gbtreasures (Jan 7, 2008)

Faithy - thank you so much for taking the time and energy to explain bath bombs as you have.  I am definitely going to try some things that you have mentioned.  I would love to see some pics of your bombs!  I have read some of your various posts and have picked up on your creative and unique spin!
Thanks to my daughter, here are some pics from my latest batch.  I am still working on finishing touches for the muffin.


----------

